# Bazooka not advancing



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys i think I need to adjust the needle to advance tape how much do I need to adjust it ? Someone ts just touching 
And can I reverse the blade on my cutter as 1 side is damaged a bit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like you may have to adjust it. It is a bit of trial and error. It needs to be enough to grab the tape as you push the tube forward, but let's it go when not advancing. If the blade is a pyramid type you can reverse it. You can order new ones through CSR.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Cheers gaz 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah got it working... I used some trans oil and it ran like a dream then seen some bazooka spray at csr.... must of been old or something but the thing ran like crap all day until I sprayed it with canola oil and it ran sweet again 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Stay away from that Bazooka oil. You can smell the solvent in it, it will ruin the zooka. I use silicone spray these days, works a treat.:thumbup:

What Taper do you have? How long have you been running one for?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The blade gets broken from the wheel still turning while cutting. You must come to a complete stop.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

gazman said:


> Stay away from that Bazooka oil. You can smell the solvent in it, it will ruin the zooka. I use silicone spray these days, works a treat.:thumbup:
> 
> What Taper do you have? How long have you been running one for?




Yeah, I didn't use much, only used the oil the once and won't be using again it ran like crap  
But didn't realise about the solvent. I've had it about a year and only used it a few times as we don't do many wall and ceiling jobs so we use base a lot and just run a banjo for taping but when we do framers I'll use it next job I'll have it dialled in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

And I got a Northstar it was a pretty good price 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentRight (Nov 4, 2017)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yeah got it working... I used some trans oil and it ran like a dream then seen some bazooka spray at csr.... must of been old or something but the thing ran like crap all day until I sprayed it with canola oil and it ran sweet again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


good idea... interesting how it worked out...

VincentRight - Right Now www.rightnowcleaning.com


----------

